# Corian Uses



## rogerpjr (Dec 5, 2010)

I obtained some of the 1/2" x 12" square Corian pen blanks frm the person who is selling it here.  Nice stuff and good price.  But other than making slimlines and slender seam ripper handles, I've kind of lost my creativity for uses for these small pieces.  I know you can glue it together, but I only have two pieces of most colors that match - not enough for a nice hefty blank.  I've got more than I'll ever need now, so I don't want to buy more to get more matching colors, and besides, the colors probably wouldn't match due to lot color variations.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make some use of these blanks?


----------



## rudya7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Try segmenting the Corian. It works just like wood and CA glue works great.


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 5, 2010)

I have used corian for fret markers on cigar box guitars as well as bridge and nut.  Makes neat finials and other accents


----------



## Mark (Dec 5, 2010)

Fan pulls, segmenting as mentioned, bracelet helpers, etc.

I've laminated several pieces side-by-side and used it in pendants and purse hangers.

Enjoy. The possibilities are many.


----------



## Hess (Dec 5, 2010)

the stuff is cheep and if you buy it already cut in 300 lot off ebay there are more than enough to do glue ups  just place the same side together and use CA of 3 m make a coriean glue  would be no different then gluing over woods together


----------



## Nikitas (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's one I did...


----------



## rogerpjr (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, I just don't think I'm talented enough to do that segmenting stuff.  Pretty neat guys.


----------



## navycop (Dec 5, 2010)

Pretty neat. Makes me want to go find some corian and give it a turn...


----------



## jimm1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Dudley Young (Dec 5, 2010)

Try it. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## parawood (Dec 5, 2010)

You could make custom bushings.

Karl


----------



## oops99 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Roger,

As with wood, you can do anything you want with corian, here are a few pics to give you some ideas. Don't say that you don't have the talent until you prove that you don't have it.
With pen making, if you can imagine it, you can do it.
















The one with the copper are little squares of corian with pieces of copper roof flashing in between.
Make sure you scratch up the copper and corian with some 100 grit sand paper to give the glue something to hold onto. You can also use a soda can or other pieces of thin metal, all can be made using your regular turning tools. Give it a try, you just might surprise yourself.

Good luck
Tom, oops99


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 6, 2010)

To add to the uses of corian related to pens, I use it to make nibs, center bands and finial on pens that have blanks made of different material.  Example the finial, nib and center band on this pen is out of corian:


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a big slab of this stuff laying around but haven't messed with it yet... can you cut Corian with conventional wood saws and blades and achieve a food finished edge?


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 6, 2010)

If I read right, you have 12 inch squares, cut them in half, and you have two  6 x 12 pieces, glue them together and its 1" thick--now you can make 12 pen blanks, 6" long.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 6, 2010)

Donnie Kennedy said:


> I have a big slab of this stuff laying around but haven't messed with it yet... can you cut Corian with conventional wood saws and blades and achieve a food finished edge?



Yes, its cuts just fine with normal wood blades.  I'm not sure what you mean by a food finished edge, but the material is solid.  Since they sell this as food safe, any exposed results should be as good as the starting material.



ed4copies said:


> If I read right, you have 12 inch squares, cut them in half, and you have two  6 x 12 pieces, glue them together and its 1" thick--now you can make 12 pen blanks, 6" long.



Ed, I think what he has is 1/2" x 1/2" X 12".


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Dec 6, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Donnie Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, its cuts just fine with normal wood blades.  I'm not sure what you mean by a food finished edge, but the material is solid.  Since they sell this as food safe, any exposed results should be as good as the starting material.
> ...


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Actually I think he got them from Corian King and they are 1/2"X1/2"X5.25"

Corian is great for kitless ballpoints . It's strong and works easily and looks great .


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Dec 6, 2010)

*Corian*

My first corian pens


----------



## Mark (Dec 6, 2010)

There sure are some awesome looking pens in this thread. Nicely Done.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 6, 2010)

If you have the 2x2 squares you can glue them together and make small bowls, boxes.  Check out elody 21, she makes all kinds of really nice things out of corian.  She sells the squares by the box.  I use it for lots of things, seam rippers, nibs, finials. center bands, pens of course, whisk handles when glued up to a 1x6 piece.  It is endless.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is a photo of some things you can do with corian.You can also make purse hangers, kaleidascopes, cofee scoops, the list is endless.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 7, 2010)

I must have missed this deal.  Some 12" wide squares of corian would come in handy for me right now.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Dec 7, 2010)

Combine it with wood and pickguard to make something new.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 14, 2010)

Wood Butcher said:


> Combine it with wood and pickguard to make something new.



I really love this pen you made here. great idea


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2010)

In the library there is a tutorial on making the jig and turning bracelets. I have not tried it yet but will after I recover from eye surgery.


----------



## whegge (Dec 14, 2010)

if you need more, go to a custom cabinet maker in your area.  They will probably have scrap that they would let you have.  I usually offer to make several pens for them.  They give them to employees or even good customers.

With the segmenting, give it a try.  CA works great but to give yourself a little more time epoxy works also.  I made my first segmented pen last month.  Sitting @ Fuddruckers eating right now otherwise I would include a picture of it.  Not that great but for first attempt I am happy.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 14, 2010)

whegge said:


> if you need more, go to a custom cabinet maker in your area.  They will probably have scrap that they would let you have.  I usually offer to make several pens for them.  They give them to employees or even good customers.
> 
> With the segmenting, give it a try.  CA works great but to give yourself a little more time epoxy works also.  I made my first segmented pen last month.  Sitting @ Fuddruckers eating right now otherwise I would include a picture of it.  Not that great but for first attempt I am happy.




Man Fuddruckers.  They pulled out of the Columbus market twice now in the last 20+ years.  I loved eating there.  Ribeye Steak Sandwich.  Yum


----------



## dhammis (Dec 14, 2010)

For those that are doing the segmenting work, how are you cutting those?  I have a bunch of blanks from corian king here and I've enjoyed making solid slims, but those segmented pens are wicked.  I've considered just gluing 4 pieces together and drilling down the center to make a cigar or Sierra, but haven't gotten the nerve yet.  I have a scroll saw but I'm still pretty green on using it.


----------



## Polarys425 (Dec 14, 2010)

dhammis said:


> For those that are doing the segmenting work, how are you cutting those? I have a bunch of blanks from corian king here and I've enjoyed making solid slims, but those segmented pens are wicked. I've considered just gluing 4 pieces together and drilling down the center to make a cigar or Sierra, but haven't gotten the nerve yet. I have a scroll saw but I'm still pretty green on using it.


 
Corian has a top and bottom, if you havent looked at it real close. With the top edge being smoother than the bottom. Its best to glue top side to top side, scuff sand with 320 grit, make sure its clean, use CA to glue it, (i use medium), and clamp. I usually leave the clamps on for a few hours to achieve full cure/strength. The goal is to glue extremely flat surfaces, clamp with as many clamps as possible to eliminate visible seams when turned.

For glue ups with where top to top isnt possible, you'll want to cut the corian with a table saw, or be able to run the edges on a jointer. I'd say the jointer being best, unless your table saw leaves a really good edge.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's what I've done so far with corian. But as you've seen from others, quite versatile stuff and turns like a breeze.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is a couple I've made with corian. :biggrin:


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Dec 15, 2010)

Max, way cool guitar pen! Great idea!

I picked up some white with speckles Corian scraps for free at a local cabinet shop and made pen stands. The color is nice since it doesn't blend in with my pens like a wood stand does. 

I laminated the leftovers to get 1" thick and made cone shaped finishing bushings. I drilled and glued in slim tubes, cut to about 1.5" long, turned a taper right down to the tube, and polished. With a touch of wax each time I rarely have a sticking problem when I do a CA finish on these:bananen_smilies039:.

Chris


----------



## Polarys425 (Dec 15, 2010)

maxman400 said:


> Here is a couple I've made with corian. :biggrin:


 
The guitar pen is simply awesome. I lack the creative mind to think up something like that.


----------



## txbob (Dec 15, 2010)

*Faceplate turning....*

Cut a round piece and mount it to a faceplate with double-sided tape. Make things like trivetts, cheese cutting boards, and coasters.

txbob


----------

